# what type of transmission fluid should i use



## lamonsters (Apr 3, 2007)

i have a 98 Nissan Sentra GXE 1.6L automatic w/ overdrive

please help


----------



## lamonsters (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks everyone


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

the manual specifies 'Nissan Matic D' but any Dexron III/Mercon ATF will work


----------

